
Google Pixel Buyer: FedEx lost shipment, Google won't send me a replacement - malkia
https://www.reddit.com/r/GooglePixel/comments/9sjz2s/fedex_lost_shipment_google_wont_send_me_a/
======
ocdtrekkie
Probably the strangest thing here is that there's a Google Top Contributor (an
unpaid volunteer) who maintains a Freshdesk of "cases" he's handling to help
Google. It's very strange, and he's trying to make it sound official-ish.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/GooglePixel/comments/907qdg/introdu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/GooglePixel/comments/907qdg/introducing_reddit_request_for_rgooglepixel/e2okfj1/)

~~~
cft
We had the same thing when our AdSense account was unexpectedly closed back in
2010 as soon as it reached $10,000/mo. We discovered that the only available
help was on Google product forums via "PeggyK" who was also a top contibutor /
volunteer with some strange access to AdSense policy team.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It's somewhat incredible that the cult-like following they have has enabled a
multi-billion dollar company to get a workforce of "volunteers".

------
LoSboccacc
The weirdest thing is the immediate Google ban in disputes, that takes away
all chance of recourses from the common people and should be looked into the
earliest by consumer protection agencies all over the world

~~~
segmondy
yup, if you really wish to give your money to Google, create a new disposable
account, don't link it to any of your other accounts. The worst thing about
them shutting you off is assuming you have a personal account, and then it's
somehow linked to your business account. Your cloud access and business goes
poof as well!

~~~
sjg007
Seems like a lawsuit waiting to happen..

------
arthurcolle
Tech companies have been operating on a “take the money and run” basis ever
since they ate the world. $1000 dollar devices are a massive farce with
limited, if any, value add compared to 2015 models. Now that precedent has
been established that you can run a multi billion dollar web based biz with
zero competency with respect to facing consumers, this will only be
exacerbated. You knew google doesn’t give a flying fuck about even the basic
conceptual reqs needed to maintain even the illusion of decency, but instead
of watchdogs we have an American legislature that is so deeply entrenched in a
40+yr old mentality that they can’t even conceive of the reptilian
malevolence/negligence now enabled by technology companies.

Good luck getting your $$ back with no one watching your back

~~~
watt
When I was unable to get Google to send me an invoice in Germany (which I
needed to be able to declare VAT paid - getting proper invoices are pretty big
deal in Germany) for Nexus 4, that was the last device I bought from Google.
Looks like nothing has changed since then (2013).

~~~
arthurcolle
is vat just sales tax in eurozone nations? I'm a french/usa dual citizen but i
have been living in the states since 2005 and never really looked into the
specifics despite hearing of the uk vat for example. why did you need to
collect the info yourself if its implicit in the purchase debit? is it not
done for any particular reason or what?

~~~
arthurcolle
i know its value added tax but how is it specifically different from a sales
tax. in the us model, since states have a different level of sovereignty
compared to the federal government, it is at least somewhat internally
consistent that states would have a seperate layer of revenue generation
compared to the federal govt revenue generation derived from income. citizens
are taxed on the basis of income/capital gains, and transactions for goods are
taxes on a sales/tx level. does vat refer in some way to the incremental
"value addition" in a marx das kapital sense or something else?

~~~
esotericn
In the UK, as a business, you can reclaim VAT spent on inputs if you charge it
on outputs.

For example:

I buy a Foo for 1200 GBP, 1000 GBP plus 200 GBP VAT

I wiggle it around a bit, improving its' value

I sell a WigglyFoo for 1320 GBP, 1100 GBP plus 220 GBP VAT

I receive 1320 GBP from the customer, but have to pay 220 of that to the
government. So my revenue is 1100 GBP.

Subtracting costs I'm at -100 GBP.

If you reclaim the 200 in VAT (which really, you should have an invoice for)
then you actually make the 100 GBP profit you should get.

------
rasz
>pre-tax value ($999) was under $1000 they didn't need a signature

my EU mind is blown away every time Im reminded couriers dont need signatures

~~~
orf
In the UK they use electronic signature pads. However the resolution on them
is so bad any signature is just 4 or 5 lines and totally unreadable.

I think Royal Mail has better tech, but I'm not sure

~~~
rasz
They have zero change proving who signed, which just means they decided to
absorb any losses and pads are there as a theater. Good for consumers.

------
neuralRiot
And people was aangry when Apple deleted 2 songs to some guy.

